# ماهو الفرق بين الجامعة والمعهد ؟؟؟ للأهمية



## Hamzawy (2 أغسطس 2006)

ماهو الفرق بين الجامعة والمعهد من ناحية الشهادة والشغل والمرتب واكمال الدراسة الماجستير والدكتوراة 
علما ان الجامعة والمعهد ستحصل عند تخرجك منهم شهادة بكلوريوس معتمدة منالتعليم العالى 

ارجوا الافادة لمن لهم خبرة في الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 أغسطس 2006)

حد علمي ان المعاهد تعطي الدبلوم فقط
ولكن حتى لو اعطت البكلوريوس
فالفرق يكون اولا في المصداقيه
وطاقم التدريس والمناهج
والله اعلم


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك ياحمزاوى


----------



## أبو العز السوري (24 أغسطس 2006)

ما هو الفرق بين الجامعة و المعهد أو السؤال الاصح 
ما هو الفرق بين الكلية والمعهد ؟ لأن الجامعة تشمل المعاهد و الكليات
بالنسبة لي أنا أعرف خريجي معهد تجهيزات طبية يعملون في الصيانة و يحققون نتائج رائعة في هذا المجال أكثر من بعض المهندسين الذين أعرفهم و هذا كله يتعلق بالخبرة و تطوير المهارات الشخصية


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

هناك معاهد اعلى من بعض الكليات ففى مصر بعض المعاهد الخاص تعطى بكالوريوس هندسة ومدة الدراسة 5سنوات وخرجيها ممتازين


----------



## الفارس الصبري (28 أغسطس 2006)

الفرق ياعزيزي 
الكلية دراسة أكاديمية مع النظر الى الدكاترة
أما المعهد دراسة فنية مع النظرالى الأساتذة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2006)

الدراسة في المعهد لاتلبي الطموح ويكون الخريج كادر وسط . وينتهي به المطاف .

اما الدراسة في الجامعة افق اوسع .

البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

الفرق بين المعهد والكلية 
من الناحية الادارية خصوصا للمعاهد التي تكون 5 سنين 
زي الشروق والعاشر 
يكون الفرق ان الاكاديمية ليس بها قسم من الاقسام الواجب توافرها في اي جامعة 
يعني لا زم يكون في قسم رياضي هندسة تجارة وعلوم حاسب 
وقسم ادبي مثلا اقتصاد سياحة وفنادق 
وقسم علمي طبي مثل الطب والصيدلة 
وهذا ماعلمتة من اساتذتي في الاكاديمية اللي انا فيهاالشروق في محاولة من الطلبة 
لكي نكون كلية 
هذا هوة الفرق انما نحن ناخذ بكالوريوس هندسة معتمد من الوزارة حسب المستوي العلمي الذي تقدمة الاكاديمية 
وندخل في النقابة 
هذا علي خلاف المعهد الفني الصحي 
وهذا الكلام ثقة 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

في الجامعاة الاوروبية تكون المعاهد متخصصة في فرع معين من علم معين 
وهذه تختلف عن ما قاته في الpost السابق


----------



## Hamzawy (21 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم اللهخيرا على الردود الجميلة والمفيدة
الله يبارك فيكم يامهندسي الطبية ويفتح عليكم ****


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (22 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان كلام مصعب كويس جدا بس علي فكره يامصعب مين قال ان المعهد الفني الصحي بينتهي به المطاف للعلم انا مازلت طالب بالهندسة بفضل المعهد الفني الصحي يعني مش مرحله وبتعدي 
وشكرا لكم وافادكم الله


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (25 سبتمبر 2006)

الجانب العملي في المعاهد اكبر من الجانب النظرى اما في الكليه بيكون العكس


----------

